# Hudson Music



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone remember this music store that was located at Jane Street and St. Clair West (Toronto Ontario Canada)? This was the store that I would go into as a kid to ooowww and aaahhh at the drums and guitars they had even before I started playing myself. 

It was owned by a gent named Paul Hudson, a nice guy who even let me work there for a few weeks cleaning up the practice rooms he had in the basement. 

I think he was htere from the mid 70's to the mid 80's when he just closed up?


Durin that time I bought a lot from Hudson Music and traded alot of things too. 


:smilie_flagge17:

Any info


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup, I remember it. My first guitar (an Ibanez studio) was bought there new, and I took lessons for about 6 months there.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

So I take it you lived close by?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I never visited this shop, but perhaps YOU remember a Music store on Weston Road in a small plaza at the corner of Weston Rd & Church Street. Myself & my cousin & two freinds went there to equip one of the friends with a Hofner Precison style bass covered in red alligator style vinyl & a "Paul" amp for our "band" in high school.

This was in the late 60's. Store is long gone. My friend still has the equipment.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I don't remember that music store, I was born in 64

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Canadian Charlie said:


> So I take it you lived close by?
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


yup. Mom lived at jane/annette, Dad lived at Bloor/Windermere. I went to Humbercrest PS. and Humberside CI.
IIRC, Paul Hudson was a bigger guy?


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I thaught I might know you but I don't. I lived at Runnymede and St. Clair and went to Runnymede CI

I think I know you from the Lado forums.


Yes Paul was a big guy who had a bunch of kids. I remember that his son Bret had a late 60's Coronet which was really cool. 


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Andrew Hudson (Oct 10, 2018)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Does anyone remember this music store that was located at Jane Street and St. Clair West (Toronto Ontario Canada)? This was the store that I would go into as a kid to ooowww and aaahhh at the drums and guitars they had even before I started playing myself.
> 
> It was owned by a gent named Paul Hudson, a nice guy who even let me work there for a few weeks cleaning up the practice rooms he had in the basement.
> 
> ...


I know it's been a long time since you posted this but, Paul Hudson was my uncle. 
Yes, messy divorce shyte ended the company. Paul died about 15 years ago. My dad, his brother is still here. I'm sure there's a warehouse full of musical instruments somewhere in Montreal that ran off one midnight. :/


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a Fender amp in for servicing there once in the 80's (lived near Jane and Eglinton at the time). I dropped by to pick it up, only to find the store had closed. My first thought was I would never see the amp again. I tracked Paul down at his home by telephone and he had the amp there all ready to go. He apologized for the scare and inconvenience but said the move came up rather suddenly.


----------



## Econoliftsteve (Jan 28, 2019)

Andrew Hudson said:


> I know it's been a long time since you posted this but, Paul Hudson was my uncle.
> Yes, messy divorce shyte ended the company. Paul died about 15 years ago. My dad, his brother is still here. I'm sure there's a warehouse full of musical instruments somewhere in Montreal that ran off one midnight. :/


Hi Andrew I purchased a les Paul knock off sold by your uncle looks like it was a private label. Any ideas where these were made


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I recall that name as well but I lived in the east End. In must have dropped by during my field service career of driving all over southern Ontario. I remember another store on the Queensway ? on the name.


----------



## Gagasadie (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello. I have been trying to get information on Hudson as well. I bought a late 60’s Gibson SG standard that came with a hard shell case that has Hudson on it. I am assume Hudson was a Gibson dealer back then … I have taken a photo of the case but this site will not allow me to attach asking for a URL ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gagasadie said:


> Hello. I have been trying to get information on Hudson as well. I bought a late 60’s Gibson SG standard that came with a hard shell case that has Hudson on it. I am assume Hudson was a Gibson dealer back then … I have taken a photo of the case but this site will not allow me to attach asking for a URL ?


Go to IMGUR. You can post pictures easily using their site. Download it from your computer to their site and then post it here. If you need help, post here or send me a PM.


----------



## Michael Bray (Jun 28, 2019)

I was glad to visit this site and see that Andrew had picked the thread back up again. Myself and my band were at Hudson's Music for over 2 years on and off. There were rehearsal studios down below that we would rent out on a regular basis. I've never rehearsed again at such a fun, rocking, helpful, funny, friendly, hip (for the time!) place than Hudson's Music. Paul was so cool with us, that we would run up and see him, switch out different amps, try them out, ...he'd let us try a different guitar or bass if wanted to. Soooo many memories there. And so many funny stories with Paul.


----------



## Hudson (Sep 2, 2020)

Econoliftsteve said:


> Hi Andrew I purchased a les Paul knock off sold by your uncle looks like it was a private label. Any ideas where these were made


No idea. Was it at least a good knockoff?


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I thaught I might know you but I don't. I lived at Runnymede and St. Clair and went to Runnymede CI
> 
> I think I know you from the Lado forums.
> 
> ...


He was known as Fat Paul, and he did lots of deals with people.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Andrew Hudson said:


> I know it's been a long time since you posted this but, Paul Hudson was my uncle.
> Yes, messy divorce shyte ended the company. Paul died about 15 years ago. My dad, his brother is still here. I'm sure there's a warehouse full of musical instruments somewhere in Montreal that ran off one midnight. :/


Paul was my Dad and he loved the music business, he purchased the store so his son could take lessons at a reasonable hour. He thought it was crazy that the person that owned the store before he bought it opened up around 5 or 6 in the evening, or so the story goes. So he bought the store with his wife and they called it the Music Box. It opened on Dupont Ave. in a small location and eventually moved to a bigger location down the street. After that the store relocated to St. Clair Ave. and it offered musical lessons and space for musicans to jam. They changed the name to Hudson's Music and they got busy trying to be a store that offered great deals, in addition to stale donuts.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Gaylynne Hudson said:


> Paul was my Dad and he loved the music business, he purchased the store so his son could take lessons at a reasonable hour. He thought it was crazy that the person that owned the store before he bought it opened up around 5 or 6 in the evening, or so the story goes. So he bought the store with his wife and they called it the Music Box. It opened on Dupont Ave. in a small location and eventually moved to a bigger location down the street. After that the store relocated to St. Clair Ave. and it offered musical lessons and space for musicans to jam. They changed the name to Hudson's Music and they got busy trying to be a store that offered great deals, in addition to stale donuts.





Gaylynne Hudson said:


> He was known as Fat Paul, and he did lots of deals with people.





ed2000 said:


> I recall that name as well but I lived in the east End. In must have dropped by during my field service career of driving all over southern Ontario. I remember another store on the Queensway ? on the name.





Sneaky said:


> I had a Fender amp in for servicing there once in the 80's (lived near Jane and Eglinton at the time). I dropped by to pick it up, only to find the store had closed. My first thought was I would never see the amp again. I tracked Paul down at his home by telephone and he had the amp there all ready to go. He apologized for the scare and inconvenience but said the move came up rather suddenly.


So glad you got your amp back!


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

ed2000 said:


> I recall that name as well but I lived in the east End. In must have dropped by during my field service career of driving all over southern Ontario. I remember another store on the Queensway ? on the name.


There was another Hudson Music on the Queensway for a short time.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Michael Bray said:


> I was glad to visit this site and see that Andrew had picked the thread back up again. Myself and my band were at Hudson's Music for over 2 years on and off. There were rehearsal studios down below that we would rent out on a regular basis. I've never rehearsed again at such a fun, rocking, helpful, funny, friendly, hip (for the time!) place than Hudson's Music. Paul was so cool with us, that we would run up and see him, switch out different amps, try them out, ...he'd let us try a different guitar or bass if wanted to. Soooo many memories there. And so many funny stories with Paul.


Paul was the best, he did not play the guitar but he loved music and those that jammed in his space.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Hudson said:


> No idea. Was it at least a good knockoff?


I wonder if it was made by Movin' Music. My dad had a company with a guy that made guitars, handmade, and they made together a very few limited number of guitars. There were a couple named after my brother and a few more.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Does anyone remember this music store that was located at Jane Street and St. Clair West (Toronto Ontario Canada)? This was the store that I would go into as a kid to ooowww and aaahhh at the drums and guitars they had even before I started playing myself.
> 
> It was owned by a gent named Paul Hudson, a nice guy who even let me work there for a few weeks cleaning up the practice rooms he had in the basement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Econoliftsteve said:


> Hi Andrew I purchased a les Paul knock off sold by your uncle looks like it was a private label. Any ideas where these were made


 I think you might have a MOVIN' Music guitar. Very few of these were made.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Gagasadie said:


> Hello. I have been trying to get information on Hudson as well. I bought a late 60’s Gibson SG standard that came with a hard shell case that has Hudson on it. I am assume Hudson was a Gibson dealer back then … I have taken a photo of the case but this site will not allow me to attach asking for a URL ?


I think you might just have a case that has a Hudson logo on it. My Dad sold many hard and soft shell cases with our name on them in the 70's and 80's .


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Hudson said:


> No idea. Was it at least a good knockoff?


Wonder if it was a Movin' Music guitar. Limited addition, handmade guitars.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Michael Bray said:


> I was glad to visit this site and see that Andrew had picked the thread back up again. Myself and my band were at Hudson's Music for over 2 years on and off. There were rehearsal studios down below that we would rent out on a regular basis. I've never rehearsed again at such a fun, rocking, helpful, funny, friendly, hip (for the time!) place than Hudson's Music. Paul was so cool with us, that we would run up and see him, switch out different amps, try them out, ...he'd let us try a different guitar or bass if wanted to. Soooo many memories there. And so many funny stories with Paul.


 My Dad loved the music business and all the people that jammed in the studio spaces.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Diablo said:


> yup. Mom lived at jane/annette, Dad lived at Bloor/Windermere. I went to Humbercrest PS. and Humberside CI.
> IIRC, Paul Hudson was a bigger guy?


That was Paul, many called him Fat Paul.


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson (9 mo ago)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Does anyone remember this music store that was located at Jane Street and St. Clair West (Toronto Ontario Canada)? This was the store that I would go into as a kid to ooowww and aaahhh at the drums and guitars they had even before I started playing myself.
> 
> It was owned by a gent named Paul Hudson, a nice guy who even let me work there for a few weeks cleaning up the practice rooms he had in the basement.
> 
> ...





> Paul was my Dad and he loved the music business, he purchased the store so his son could take lessons at a reasonable hour. He thought it was crazy that the person that owned the store before he bought it opened up around 5 or 6 in the evening, or so the story goes. So he bought the store with his wife and they called it the Music Box. It opened on Dupont Ave. in a small location and eventually moved to a bigger location down the street. After that the store relocated to St. Clair Ave. and it offered musical lessons and space for musicans to jam. They changed the name to Hudson's Music and they got busy trying to be a store that offered great deals, in addition to stale donuts.





> Gaylynne Hudson said:


----------



## Ed Monton (9 mo ago)

Gaylynne Hudson said:


> Paul was my Dad and he loved the music business, he purchased the store so his son could take lessons at a reasonable hour. He thought it was crazy that the person that owned the store before he bought it opened up around 5 or 6 in the evening, or so the story goes. So he bought the store with his wife and they called it the Music Box. It opened on Dupont Ave. in a small location and eventually moved to a bigger location down the street. After that the store relocated to St. Clair Ave. and it offered musical lessons and space for musicans to jam. They changed the name to Hudson's Music and they got busy trying to be a store that offered great deals, in addition to stale donuts.


I remember this store - mid 1970s. A nice clean black on gold label at the back of my guitar says Hudson's Music Box Ltd. 1531 Dupont St. Authorized Dealer of Musical Instruments.


----------



## stuartwross (8 mo ago)

Canadian Charlie said:


> Does anyone remember this music store that was located at Jane Street and St. Clair West (Toronto Ontario Canada)? This was the store that I would go into as a kid to ooowww and aaahhh at the drums and guitars they had even before I started playing myself.
> 
> It was owned by a gent named Paul Hudson, a nice guy who even let me work there for a few weeks cleaning up the practice rooms he had in the basement.
> 
> ...


I worked there in the 70s as my part-time job.


----------



## jclimenh (6 mo ago)

Just bought this guitar today


----------

